# Secunia OSI/PSI



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

A little known or never quite talked about utility Secunia

Secunia Personal Software Inspector (PSI)
Introduction

Used by millions of home users around the world, the Secunia PSI is a FREE security tool designed with the sole purpose of helping you secure your computer against vulnerabilities in programs.

Download the Secunia PSI now and start securing your PC today.

http://secunia.com/

Welcome to Secunia Online Software Inspector (OSI)

http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/

The Secunia Online Software Inspector, or short OSI, is a fast way to scan your PC for the most common programs and vulnerabilities, thus checking if your PC has a minimum security baseline against known patched vulnerabilities.

Use the Secunia OSI to get a feel for the Secunia Software Inspector technology, then upgrade to the Secunia PSI or CSI, which covers practically all programs on your PC, whereas the OSI checks less than 100 programs.

Feature Overview:

* Detects insecure versions of common/popular programs installed on your PC
* Verifies that all Microsoft patches are applied
* Assists you in updating, patching, and protecting your PC
* Activates additional security features in Sun Java
* Runs through your browser. No installation or download is required
* If you run the Secunia PSI or CSI - then you're already covered

Truly Amazing!

Have a great weekend!

Hogndog


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

awesome.... although it somehow detected an older version of chrome than what I am currently running on.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome program ,not only does it keep your surfing safe but it also prevents errors before they happening.

Iv only been using it for 2 months


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have been using it for the past 6+ months on both of our computers and have been very happy with it....
Vicks


----------

